# Deleting PMs/Conversations



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Hi, This has been mentioned before - our friend Loob kindly called my attention to a few references to this in the thread about changing to Xenoforo -  but I have tried to clean up my PMs and cannot find a way to delete messages I no longer wish to keep. We used to be able to click the box to the left of the message title, then go to the bottom of the page, click to open a box of options, and hit the 'Delete' button, but that seems no longer to be the case; am I missing something? My PMs include many that I'd like to flush. _Saint-Cloud, Paris-Match _for any advice!

P.S. Mike, in a post on the thread about WR moving to Xenoforo, you wrote:

"You can't delete them [PMs]? I'm surprised. Whatever the case, there is no longer a limit of 200 PMs. (I am not happy about having to save and back up all of your conversations for eternity.)"

Er, Mike, about that "for eternity" bit, I'm afraid I've got a bit of sad news for you...


----------



## siares

Hi ain't,
choose 'leave the conversation'.
That clears up your inbox.
I don;t know what happens to a conversation left by all its participants.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Thanks, siares! In fact, when I clicked on the message and then on 'Leave the conversation', a box appeared with two choices, the second of which is
"*Ignore future references *
You will not be notified of any further responses
and the conversation will be deleted.",
so I clicked on this choice and, heypresto , the thread disappeared.
But, unfortunately, as far as I can tell, we now must do this one thread at a time; we can't delete whole batches of threads at once, as we could before the change to Xeno.


----------



## siares

How do you mean batches? If you click into the little square left of conversation 1 title, and then again do the same for conversation 2; it is possible to delete both at once.
But each needs an individual click in, that's true.

I think the option 'leave and accept future replies' is much better in case the conversation partner is not a spammer or something. Otherwise they may write to you using an old existing conversation and they will never know you are 'ignoring them'.


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

But in that case, won't the 'Conversation' we wish to remove remain on the list?


----------



## Loob

See this thread on the subject of deleting, ain'tt - Conversations

(cross-posted)


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Thanks, you two! (And in my last, I meant of course 'The thread disappeared from my list of Conversations'.)


----------



## ain'ttranslationfun?

Thanks to you both, and yes, siares, I haved tried and have succeeded in deleting more than one PM at a time following your instructions.


----------

